# Christmas Bay July 2



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

My son and one of his friends took our Texas Copperhead to Christmas Bay and fished the falling tide yesterday. They caught a total of 9 trout 19" to 26" and 7 Redfish all in the slot 20-28". They released all but a few kept for dinner that evening. Pics of the ones they kept.
[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

And one of his buddy.  [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]  Oh, the thumbs up is for catch and release of those you catch other than dinner.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Well done. I've never understood keeping so many that you have to freeze some or give a bunch away. And sounds like some stud specks.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice! The weather was great on Saturday, perfect to be on the water. And I agree with Dano, thanks for no "hero" shots with 20 specs covering the deck.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the thanks, but he was raised that way. And, I learned from the guys who taught me to fish that area about the time the bridge across the pass was being built. That area ain't the fishery it was but it is still pretty fair if you know how to fish it.


----------



## desireeforeman (Oct 13, 2011)

Fishing is really a trick and amazing too. To undertake fishing one needs skills and courage.


----------

